# WELLCOME CHEM WORKS



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't for the life of me remember if I've already asked this question.
 What category would this bottle fall under?Any info???
 I've got some time off so I'm going through all my stuff,Cataloging my jars and weeding through all my other bottles....that I really don't collect.....but do.
   Thanks,and I'll be calling on you guys a bunch the next few days[].


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

The base 
 Forgot to add that it looks like a BIM with a tooled lip


----------



## woody (Dec 23, 2009)

This might help...

http://www.wellcome.ac.uk/About-us/History/index.htm


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 23, 2009)

AJ, I would put that one in the "apothecary" section.. []  nice bot.. is the stopper stuck?


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Woody,
 So if I read correctly, this would be a European med.bottle 1890's
 Wellcome was Quite a dude!


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

Charlie,
 Stopper comes right out.And I agree,Apothecary


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 23, 2009)

Ain't they still around under the name "GlaxoWellcome" ..? [8|]


----------



## woody (Dec 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: ajohn
> 
> Thanks Woody,
> So if I read correctly, this would be a European med.bottle 1890's
> Wellcome was Quite a dude!


 
 It looks that way, Anthony.

 I believe they did merger with Glaxo, Charlie.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

Cool,thanks guys!Time to watch Ducks hockey


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## ajohn (Dec 24, 2009)

[&o]Got their rears wiped.It's hard to back to back games in the hockey world.
 That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------

